# Dunsmir? Black Butte?



## cricket (Apr 22, 2008)

Anybody heard anything about hobo gatherings in our favorite spot this year?


----------



## Doobie_D (Apr 22, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing. gonna try and make it out this year if its happening


----------



## macks (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm up for an StP meeting on the North Coast! 

Somewhere accessable via choo choo?


----------



## macks (Apr 22, 2008)

nope, just saying i'd be up for it. 

less plans the better, i'm down with the random destination idea.


----------

